# Warm air intake...Has anyone done one results?



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Look at the injen intake for the 1.4 Sonic.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

14'ecocruze said:


> Just curious if anyone has run a warm air intake. Seeing as I have massive drops in instant mpg even fully warmed up during colder weather. Curious if having intake additional tubing run toward manifold to pull heat from there to bump temps would work. 15+ mpg swing in instant mpg on same route holding same speed isn't due to denser air creating higher drag values. I feel are cars run best between 60° and 80°. Curious if anyone has tried this and to what end result?


I see the same mpg swings on my CTD. I run a grille block when temps are below 50°. 

Pulling air from around the exhaust manifold should help. I am wanting to do this to my car, but need to get an OBD2 reader first, to monitor temps. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> Look at the injen intake for the 1.4 Sonic.


Isn't that pulling from the same spot as our cruze after res delete?


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

With shiny piping* forgot that part lol


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

14'ecocruze said:


> Isn't that pulling from the same spot as our cruze after res delete?


Yeah, but the pipe runs right over the hot engine and warms the air.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Injen intake...why all the hate? - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> Injen intake...why all the hate? - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum


Kinda funny I was over there earlier looking for this. Solid bashing on a few guys and their close minded opinions on intakes lol


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

I would like to see the ******* intake...That's more my speed. Not $180-300 hunk of crap that you need to modify anyways as seen in that thread. Just need the section with the maf and a slight reroute. I'm guessing exhaust flex pipe would work well. Eric you have been all over these 1.4 forums I'm sure you have found some RNI around with links. I have only seen one decent one and he was playing with heater core stuff. That's not my cup of tea. More just keeping car at homeostasis during cooler driving times and short trips.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Personaly i will never use a short-ram intake again, its complete crap, its just good for the looks and the sounds. It use hot air from under the hood, basicly helping to heat-soak itself.

The colder the air the better, even in Winter. I know the car doesnt warm up as fast and you wont see much difference in fuel economy, its not worth it, keep your intake stock.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

I really have zero opportunity to suffer any null effects from heatsoak. My trips are never in excess of 40 miles. No stop and go more than 2 consecutive stoplights...And those are decent distance appart. When I head to a town for shopping it's directly to the store and off long enough to adequately cool to prevent any chance of heat soak issues in the 2-4 stoplights I would see on my way out. Not exactly a city guy. Just kinda hypermile the country roads hypershort trips. Typically less than 15 miles between long enough cool down time to consider car cold. Curious if I could just turn the airbox sideways so bottom tube would be pulling from the motors direction. I think the box would fit sideways in there...Would be easy test may have to try that tomorrow. If it works I won't need any extra parts...Zip ties to secure box. Then would be 30 second pop the hood and twist to put it back. Thoughts or previous attempt at this so I don't waste my time would be great. Still seeing a lot of hate on the wai lol if it works for me I hope I can rub it in lol


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

14'ecocruze said:


> I really have zero opportunity to suffer any null effects from heatsoak. My trips are never in excess of 40 miles. No stop and go more than 2 consecutive stoplights...And those are decent distance appart. When I head to a town for shopping it's directly to the store and off long enough to adequately cool to prevent any chance of heat soak issues in the 2-4 stoplights I would see on my way out. Not exactly a city guy. Just kinda hypermile the country roads hypershort trips. Typically less than 15 miles between long enough cool down time to consider car cold. Curious if I could just turn the airbox sideways so bottom tube would be pulling from the motors direction. I think the box would fit sideways in there...Would be easy test may have to try that tomorrow. If it works I won't need any extra parts...Zip ties to secure box. Then would be 30 second pop the hood and twist to put it back. Thoughts or previous attempt at this so I don't waste my time would be great. Still seeing a lot of hate on the wai lol if it works for me I hope I can rub it in lol


Well then a SRI like i had on my 2012 could be good for you, if you dont do a on the fly modification.

Mine was this one : https://zzperformance.com/sonic/air-intake/cruze-k-n-intake.html


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Poje said:


> Well then a SRI like i had on my 2012 could be good for you, if you dont do a on the fly modification.
> 
> Mine was this one : https://zzperformance.com/sonic/air-intake/cruze-k-n-intake.html


I'm definitely not blowing that kinda cash on something that hides under a hood lol you can darn near get a tune for that! Pipe fittings are easy to play with and flex pipe is even easier I can figure something out. Was hoping to see someone else's imperfect designs lol


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

14'ecocruze said:


> I'm definitely not blowing that kinda cash on something that hides under a hood lol you can darn near get a tune for that! Pipe fittings are easy to play with and flex pipe is even easier I can figure something out. Was hoping to see someone else's imperfect designs lol


Ya, the best for the price would be just to modify slightly the stock air box.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

I'll tinker and see what I can come up with. May play with maf as well once I learn a bit more about it. WAI forces you to read a lot!


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Wouldn't having a separator to push some air past the maf undetected create a leaner operation? Or would 02 sensor level that out quickly? Just curious if it's worthwhile to play with the maf at all other than in the computer system? Cuz a simple plastic or metal piece in the tube before maf diverting air around the maf would mean more air being put in but maf only reading the 3/4 or half flow matching that for air fuel ratio. That would I'm turn create a leaner scenario correct?


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

The Cruze _does not_ run better on 20 degree air than 70 degree air. They will heat soak after a few hours, but for those that only use the car for short, low-speed commutes, especially in colder climates, I do believe warming the intake air would benefit it. When it's zero and the heater needs to be on notch 2 to keep the car warm, and you never break 40 MPH while coasting or idling half the time, I'm not sure how long it would take the engine temp to get to full while burning extra fuel the whole time.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Zero degrees out it takes about 15 to 20 minutes with the heat completely off toggled to 1 to keep windshield clear on idle sections. If I stay backroads never breaking 45 mph except on a neutral coast I hit about 52. That's a 13 miles trek to work. It's just about at normal operating temp when I arrive lol granted that's not adding in wind chill. Sucks the heat out of the car a tick faster than dead air.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

14'ecocruze said:


> Zero degrees out it takes about 15 to 20 minutes with the heat completely off toggled to 1 to keep windshield clear on idle sections. If I stay backroads never breaking 45 mph except on a neutral coast I hit about 52. That's a 13 miles trek to work. It's just about at normal operating temp when I arrive lol granted that's not adding in wind chill. Sucks the heat out of the car a tick faster than dead air.


Mmmmm, at 45mph the car should get hot rather fast, at least both my 1.4 and 2.0 did.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

14'ecocruze said:


> Wouldn't having a separator to push some air past the maf undetected create a leaner operation? Or would 02 sensor level that out quickly? Just curious if it's worthwhile to play with the maf at all other than in the computer system? Cuz a simple plastic or metal piece in the tube before maf diverting air around the maf would mean more air being put in but maf only reading the 3/4 or half flow matching that for air fuel ratio. That would I'm turn create a leaner scenario correct?


Do not do that.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

http://www.sonicownersforum.com/forum/1-8l-sonic-engine-discussion/17746-custom-intake.html

Here is a red neck intake on a 1.8. If you skew the MAF like you suggested you'll just get a car that doesn't run right. Get a tune and you can accomplish the goal.


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> 14'ecocruze said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't having a separator to push some air past the maf undetected create a leaner operation? Or would 02 sensor level that out quickly? Just curious if it's worthwhile to play with the maf at all other than in the computer system? Cuz a simple plastic or metal piece in the tube before maf diverting air around the maf would mean more air being put in but maf only reading the 3/4 or half flow matching that for air fuel ratio. That would I'm turn create a leaner scenario correct?
> ...


Lol that's what I was looking for. A yes that will work or **** no haha


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

Wouldn't it be simple to slap on a cone filter and piece of pvc to throw the maf into? I know there's something with air straightening and distance between filter and maf to take into account. Any suggestions on those two variables? 
I could also go the route of piss on this idea and just do some insulating and grill block but don't want to have to monitor temps very close. Summer is almost here. Just depressed I can't get above 52.9 on DIC. Goal is 55 and I know I can do it with my route with 70-90° intake temps. My trip averages on those days was in 60s on DIC. When Intake temps are 55-60° it's been around 58. 40-55° which is what I have been seeing is right around that 50-55 mpg. April showers drop the average a bit as well lol


----------

